
US did not report Covid numbers today [pdf] - cleanyourroom
https://www.who.int/docs/default-source/coronaviruse/situation-reports/20200726-covid-19-sitrep-188.pdf
======
cleanyourroom
* Note 2 - 26 July 2020, United States of America: no updates were received today prior to the data cutoff time, thus regional and global totals for new cases and deaths are substantially reduced. The figures will be adjusted when data are available.

Time to start scraping state/county data?

